# Porter Cable Combo kit



## JFD140 (Aug 6, 2007)

Is the porter cable combo kid with the compressor and 3 nailer's worth the money? The smallest of the nailer's seems useless from the work i have done professionally i really only need the the larger 2 of the 3. 

I need to buy a compressor and the 2 finish nail guns but i basically want to figure out what my best value/logical way of acquiring them would be. The other aspect i just realized is that if i buy the guns and compressor separate i get a hard plastic case for each gun instead of a soft fabric bag to stuff them all into.


----------



## Joining_Heads (May 27, 2007)

The nailers are ok at best. The compressor is one of the noisiest on the planet. 
To be honest. If you are planning on using them frequently and want something dependable I would steer clear of the combo kits. 

Personally, I like Hitachi and Senco nailers. For compressors, Im really liking my Makita Mac2400. Its really quiet and can run two framers with ease. Jenny, Thomas, Castair, and original Emglos ( not the dewalt counterparts) are great compressors as well.

However, If you are looking for only occasional use I would say go for it I guess. I will say that its a bit better than the bostich combo. My boss owns that and I cant stand it.


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

I bought the combo kit when they were only offering the 16 and 18 gauge guns with it. I have used it for quite a few home projects and never had any problems. The previous poster is correct, the compressor is very loud. Also, don't know if they still do, my both my guns came in the hard plastic case.


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

I've got the PC Brad, finish, stapler Combo. CFNBNS I think was the number. I'm pleased with it but I don't have anything to compare it to. The compressor gets a little behind when I'm using my framing nailer with it and quickly using up a lot of nails, as when building headers, but it's good enough for me and that's the only time that I can use up more than the compressor can deliver.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

If you are using it for occassional home projects or weekend home improvement, they will work ok. If you intend to use it seriously, I would not recommend these packages, no matter what the brand. If you examine the models of the components,you will see that it is all bottom of the line models. Light use model nail guns, most with a very limited range of fasteners (particularly the brad guns), and extremely low out put compressors. They are purely a price attention item in my opinion.


----------

